# [gelöst] net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1 und LaserJet 1100

## wuesti

Moin,

der LaserJet 1100 kann von der Hardware her die Auflösung 300 und 600 dpi und die Qualtität draft, normal und best. In früheren Zeiten konnte ich diese Auflösungen und Qualitäten auch ansteuern. Mit jedem Update der (inzwischen) hplip Treiber verliert er Optionen.

Mit dem neusten Treiber net-print/hplip-3.9.12-r1 lassen sich die Auflösungen nicht mehr anwählen.

Das Draft kann man seit der Version 2.8.6b nicht gebrauchen, weil auch die kleinen Schriften outline dargestellt werden.

Der Modus Normal druckt nun wie auch Best in 600 dpi. Ein Unterschied zwischen den Modi ist bei Bildern auch mit der Lupe nicht mehr zu erkennen.  Dadurch sinkt die Druckgeschwindigkeit enorm. Mehrere Minuten Wartezeit zwischen den Seiten ist keine Seltenheit.

Kann man die einzelnen Modi draft, normal und best an seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen?

Vielen Dank!Last edited by wuesti on Sat Feb 13, 2010 7:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

1) HP Printer Management Application (HP Device Manager aufrufen)

      --> an der rechten unteren Ecke ziehen und schön groß machen, damit auch alles angezeigt wird!

2) auf den Drucker klicken

3) den Reiter Print Settings öffnen

    a) unter General 

              Printout Mode einstellen

     b) unter Quality 

         die Auswahlbox aufmachen und Ḿodi wählen

Bei mir bringt das die volle Auswahl von 300 dpi bis randlosen Photodruck.

----------

## wuesti

Der hp-print-manager funktioniert bei mir nicht, weil ich über das Netz an JetDirekt drucke.

Es ist ein Treiber-Problem. Die hplip-Treiber sind eben so. Mit hplip-3.9.8-r3 wurde das USE-Flag hpijs eingeführt und nicht als Standard gesetzt. Damit kann man den hpijs-Treiber wählen, der mehr Optionen und ein besseres Druckbild in High-Quality bietet.

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

